
Show HN: Nurse turns Dev to create emoji EMR - nataliealice
hi! I’m Natalie, an RN of 8 years&#x2F;aspiring developer trying to learn HTML, CSS &amp; Javascript basics and fundamentals by creating my first web page. (<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.nataliepeterson.dev" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.nataliepeterson.dev</a>) I have become increasingly interested in development and UX design after frustration with current EMRs. This is the beginning of my journey. Feedback is appreciated! Below is my github repository: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;nataliepeterson&#x2F;coconut" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;nataliepeterson&#x2F;coconut</a>
======
cr0sh
I'm upvoting you because I find it interesting that you are a nurse trying to
become a developer because you don't like current EMR systems - correct?

I'm not sure about your title here - what is an "emoji EMR"? Is it an emoji to
represent EMRs? I'm missing something here, because the title doesn't seem to
square with the description.

What are your ultimate goals?

Are you trying to learn web development tools to show how you (as a nurse)
would create an EMR UI/UX?

Do you plan on creating some kind of EMR system (not a small task)?

Note: I have some small experience in this area; many years back I worked (as
a software engineer) for a local web app development company and I was
assigned to a client working in the space to create a "patient centric" EMR
system. All went well until the client wanted us to backdate certain things
relating to HIPAA readiness, which we were unwilling to do (at the time, it
seemed unethical if not against HIPAA regs). The client ended up dropping us
over that (plus balking at the cost, at the time, for what we rec'd for
production colo, which was Rackspace, who had HIPAA compliance).

